# Ariens AutoTurn made me very angry a couple of nights ago...



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

I have a bought-new 2018 Ariens Pro32 that naturally includes AutoTurn. AutoTurn is a nice concept but wow, are there certain circumstances when it's a PITA.

We had a near-total thaw in January so the ground around here, including our gravel driveway and parking lot, got "unsmoothed" a bit. Then last week we got a deep plunge in temperatures followed by a few inches of snow. I have ArmorSkids set to 0.75in so we don't pick up rocks.

WOW, was that a workout. With the uneven gravel AutoTurn was fooled about 95% of the time. When I wanted to go straight, it wanted to turn and I had to aggressively fight it to keep a straight line. When I wanted to turn, it wanted to go straight and I had to muscle on one side of the handlebars to convince it to stay curved. Whenever the skids encountered an uneven spot it tricked AutoTurn. My rows looked like I was drunk, which meant I could only cut about half the machine's 32 inch width on each pass. It was a very long session, and reducing snowblowing time was exactly the reason I bought such a wide machine in the first place. Grrrr.

The whole time I was thinking "It would be nice to have a difflock control on the handlebars, so that when *I know* I want to go straight I could lock both wheels and AutoTurn would not be so @#%@@#%ing helpful". A little online research reveals that some past snowblowers have actually had such a control, but I don't know if they're common today. I also don't know if AutoTurn could be made compatible with such a function. But I would have paid good money for it *that* night, let me tell you.

All due respect to Ariens. I'm an Engineer and I recognize the design challenges and tradeoffs such a seemingly simple machine represents. That said, this is the machine's primary function... uneven surfaces aren't solely made of gravel... and a quick search reveals a LOT of frustration with AutoTurn improperly second-guessing what the user wants.

I'd almost rather have single-wheel drive, with a handlebar control that allows me to selectively lock/drive the other wheel when necessary. That would solve every circumstance... easy blowing would be driven by the single wheel, turns would be effortless, and when things got difficult just engage the control so both wheels are driven and the machine naturally wants to go straight. Note that such a system would likely be less expensive and far less complicated than AutoTurn, too.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

It is a trade off. I have an Ariens with a solid axle and it tracked as straight as it can be. However, there were times when I wished I had power steering. At least, when taking my snowblower out of the garage.

The trigger log steering on the previous models didn't work that great either.

It would work better if you have trigger steering control on both sides of the handles (like MTD design). Simple but work great.

Auto turn is more convenient, but the result so far is not great. It has been 5 years already, since they put autoturn on?


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

Even on a concrete driveway, you have uneven spots. You have ice built up in many places. There is no way auto turn would work well in all conditions.

If you make auto turn less sensitive, I think its internal parts would also wear out faster.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

One functioning turning solution, a differential with spider gears is over 30 years old. Believe it was John Deere that pioneered the design copied by others.....Bolen's for sure, I know because I owned one. THAT DESIGN WORKED! It did have a few problems that could easily have been remedied with minor engineering modifications. The device badly needed weather proof sealed axle bearings along with means for lubrication, zerk fittings maybe. And it foolishly offered a kludgy, unnecessary wheel lock that weakened one of the the axles resulting in it breaking at a pinned section needed for the kludgy unnecessary wheel lock.

IMHO.........that design should be revisited by snow machine manufacturers.


----------



## FlamingSpaghetti (Jan 8, 2018)

I don't understand why snow blower manufacturers haven't just made the left and right wheel...or track...or whatever you have propelling the machine forward, actuated by small belts. Belts work for the auger and to drive the transmission, why not just have belts and pulleys with levers to tighten and loosen individual belts for each wheel? It would be simple, easily repairable and I think it would function flawlessly and give us the ease of turning we desire as well as having a machine track perfectly straight under power at the squeeze of both handles.


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

I love the trigger steering control on my Husqvarna 10530SBE. Never had a problem with it over the years. Easy to use and maintain (cheap to fix, if necessary). That hydrostatic transmission sh*t sucks. Have to replace the entire unit (expensive) if it breaks. Keep it simple.

I wouldn't doubt someone has had their snowthrower with autoturn make a sudden turn and whack their vehicle. Is Ariens going to pay for a paint job, hell no.


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

I didn't mean to suggest steering paddles (one on each side). Honestly I think driving one wheel continuously, and selectively engaging the other wheel with something like a bicycle brake lever, would work well and be simple, inexpensive, and reliable. Most of the time one wheel would be enough, but grab the "power handle" if you need more oomff. All you'd need would be a cable actuated clutch on the occasionally driven wheel.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

IDEngineer said:


> AutoTurn


Autoturn sounds kinda like Autocorrect; it helps if you imagine Autocorrect as a tiny little elf in your phone who's trying so hard to be helpful but is in fact quite drunk.

I love the trigger steering on the Honda & the Troy-Bilt.


----------



## Six Pack (Jan 29, 2021)

My Deluxe 30 is workable on my uneven gravel driveway. I found some improvement with adding a front weight, and I do keep the stock medal skids set to highest clearance because gravel.

That said, there are the occasional times I've had to fight with the machine also. 'Auto-Turn' is mechanically similar to a Detroit Locker differential, so I wonder if there's a possibility to improve the design to make the Ariens locker less likely to disengage one axle?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

The Simplicity Signature Pro series has one wheel unlock steering. Non hydro transmissions on those though 
Toro TRX series has trigger steering and hydro transmissions.


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

IDEngineer said:


> I have ArmorSkids set to 0.75in so we don't pick up rocks.


I wonder if there would be any benefit to a slight upward angle to the AmorSkids to reduce abrupt bumps to an over-sensitive differential causing it to unlock.

I have a 2017 24 Sho with ArmorSkids and gravel but it’s a small 3/8 stone and I don’t have any problems keeping straight in “good” snow. I have mounted the skids as far back as possible so the the front lines up with the front of the bucket. I also have a weight bar, I don’t know if that helps. Maybe you can rig up a weight to test before investing in one.

I do have problems when I cut the sides of heavier snow, the push back on the snow side is enough to stop the drive on the side that’s needed and powers the outer wheel. This is exactly what you don’t want and can give you a good workout.

Also, it took me a long time to realize that AutoTurn doesn’t work when in a reverse drive. It’s fine when it’s unpowered. Realizing when AutoWork is good and when it’s bad helps.

In general I’ve found that AutoTurn is fine when it’s in drive mode and making wide turns. And it works well making sharper turns by lifting the bucket when it’s not in forward or reverse. Knowing when to use AutoTurn in drive mode or without has helped me.


----------



## hawk196 (Jan 27, 2021)

so you can't turn autoturn off? I was leaning ariens (vs Toro) but I might rethink that one. I could imagine its worse with a larger machine


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

After reading these many tales of unwarranted woe, I'd never buy a blower with auto-turn on it.
I guess I'll have to make sure the blower runs in a straight line all by myself.
I am wondering, as a tech in the field of engineering, why those who are mechanically savvy end up with these 'bell and whistle' machines?
I can understand the confusion of a sundry consumer, but those trained in the evaluation of machines set to perform a singular purpose should have no problem coming to sure conclusions.
The best engineered solutions follow the KISS protocol.
The answer to this equation is a 1971 Ariens, hands down.
Made to proper toughness standards and mechanically simple.
It performs its function with simplicity and grace.
The only thing to figure out is how big and how strong do you need for your particular application..


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

hawk196 said:


> I was leaning ariens (vs Toro) but I might rethink that one.


I think you’d need to go with the Toro commercial line, the rest use AutoTurn.

Its interesting that Toro calls their auto turn “automatic steering” and their trigger steering “powered steering”.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

There is a marketing factor to it. New snow blower owners see auto-turn as an advanced feature. Even if auto-turn isn't working very well, it is not going to be replaced by Ariens anytime soon.

For me, I see auto-turn as a trade-off. It is not something that I would spend more money for.

"suddenly whacking your car". Yes, I don't have auto-turn, but I had that thought when blowing snow next to a car. With a solid axle, I was confident to do that. With auto-turn? nah, that is scary.


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

To be honest, I don’t have many problems with AutoTurn. I did have a problem getting used to it after having a trigger steering unit. My blower stays straight with the exception noted above. And with tight turns it probably shouldn’t be in drive anyway. What I do like is a big engine on a 24” bucket with big impellers/augers and knowing that future me can get parts and even bit problem service if needed.


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

dman2 said:


> There is a marketing factor to it.


My guess is that this was a production (cost) decision and not marketing.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Autoturn is a sweet system under the right conditions. But once the environment shifts, autoturn becomes a hindrance. Ariens has been evolving their differential systems for a few decades. Personally I like their old 90s axle lock system. With the pin in the middle of the wheel.

Ideally I’d like to see auto turn with a manual axle lock, I image that a reasonable progression....



Husqvarna_10530SBE said:


> I love the trigger steering control on my Husqvarna 10530SBE. Never had a problem with it over the years. Easy to use and maintain (cheap to fix, if necessary). That hydrostatic transmission sh*t sucks. Have to replace the entire unit (expensive) if it breaks. Keep it simple.
> 
> I wouldn't doubt someone has had their snowthrower with autoturn make a sudden turn and whack their vehicle. Is Ariens going to pay for a paint job, hell no.


Definitley true tht simplicity usually relates to reliability, but I LOVE having a hydrostatic trans. It’s truly the best System for the job, but adds quite a few $$ to the cost of a machine.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

drmerdp said:


> Definitley true tht simplicity usually relates to reliability, but I LOVE having a hydrostatic trans. It’s truly the best System for the job, but adds quite a few $$ to the cost of a machine.


AND adds quite a few dollars to the cost of repairs, leave us not forget.
AND is only serviceable by specially trained personnel.
AND it's harder to move than a tracked unit when not running.
But if money were no object, I'd probably have a hydrostatic myself.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Many different experiences and opinions on the auto turn system, here is mine.

I have auto turn on my D 28 SHO, my 10000 series Ariens has a straight axle and I had an MTD with trigger steering. Hands down I prefer the auto turn, the maneuverability and effortless steering has been fantastic for me.

I have a large U shaped gravel driveway. I have the scraper bar set to maximum height at the beginning of winter, until I get a frozen snow base, then lower height to around .5"(2 paint stir sticks). The machine tracks perfectly 99% of the time. If I hit a raised imbedded chunk of ice like snow with the scraper bar (especially if in 4th or 5th speed) it will send the machine off course, but this rarely happens. I have no issues with steering when shaving into a snow bank, as I usually slow down to 1st or 2nd speed.

It seems many factors can dictate how well auto turn will work for you. Driveway conditions (raised uneven surfaces), proper scraper height for conditions, speed, proper machine set up (tires even air pressure, level skid/scraper bar set up) etc.

From what I've read on this site, I think the majority of users are satisfied with auto turn.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Auto turn here on a Plat 24, and also zero issues. Came from a '74 10k series with open (but lockable) diff, that was almost never locked . . . Turns slightly harder than the open, but similar feel, and no issues.

Gotta call BS on the 3 points above . . . . cost is only a factor if younthrow parts at things vs actually fixing them.

"Specially trained personnel" is marketspeak for "we are going to lie about this to scare you to pay more. Honestly, the auto turn diff is one of the simplest things on a blower, and a gorilla who can bang rocks together wouldb] be more than qualified.

And while I can't compare the last post to tracked, mine rolls as easily as the unlocked open diff . . . there is nothing in autoturn that should resist movement . . . a miniscule bit of effort to unlock to turn, that's it. Anything else is broken.

Given the tradeoff between autoturn and having to fiddle with the diff lock when it's cold, possibly dark, and the wheel is packed with snow, myself, I'll take autoturn (but then again, we don't have a driveway that resembles a land mine test range either, and rarely have ice . . . just a _lot_ of cold, dry, snow).


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

tadawson said:


> Gotta call BS on the 3 points above . . . . cost is only a factor if younthrow parts at things vs actually fixing them


Not sure if you were responding to my mention of cost. What I meant was that there may be a manufacturing cost benefit to the use of a differential instead of the production cost of wiring a trigger system. And this may have been the determining factor of designing the new models with a differential and that it wasn’t a marketing decision. The marketing team was probably called in afterwards to label it AutoTurn.

again, just guessing.


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

tadawson said:


> Given the tradeoff between autoturn and having to fiddle with the diff lock


I agree, but if I had the option of a trigger steering ...

although, I want the rest of my 24sho as-is. Since I can’t have both I’ll take what I have.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

trellis said:


> Not sure if you were responding to my mention of cost. What I meant was that there may be a manufacturing cost benefit to the use of a differential instead of the production cost of wiring a trigger system. And this may have been the determining factor of designing the new models with a differential and that it wasn’t a marketing decision. The marketing team was probably called in afterwards to label it AutoTurn.
> 
> again, just guessing.


No, I was responding to Rooski (the post right ahove mine).

Never used a blower with triggers, hut then again, in 40+ years never felt that what Inhad was lacking. In my view, all the cables and such in a trigger system are a failure looking for a place to happen. Open diff w/lock being the most reliable, auto turn second, and triggers a distant third. (Note I refer to mechanical triggers - triggers on a hydro may be better, but then again, that throws a lot of complexity at a problem I don't have as well . . . )


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

tadawson said:


> Gotta call BS on the 3 points above . . . . cost is only a factor if you throw parts at things vs actually fixing them.


I don't call 'BS' on anything.
That could inadvertently cause someone offense. Wouldn't you agree?
I was referring to hydrostatic drive. I have edited my post to make that more clear.
And never having owned a hydrostatic snowblower, I fell back on my experience with hydrostatic tractors: You don't move them without disengaging the transmission or you'll ruin the transmission.
Is that not so anymore? You can push an unpowered hydrostat with no harm to the drive? I know someone who ruined a 1970's Allis-Chalmers tractor tranny that way awhile ago.
And as we've all read in these pages, repairing a wonky hydrostatic transmission is a nightmare. Leaking, bleeding, no movement in one direction or another. I doubt whether a competent shade tree mechanic ventures into a hydrostat without great trepidation. Much more complicated than a friction disk, I daresay.
And if you infer 'cost is only a factor'...,etc, my only response can be, 'Look through a parts catalog for a Honda sometime.' Be sure to be sitting down when you do. 'But if money were no object, I'd probably have a hydrostatic myself.' It would most likely be a Honda, as well, when 'money is no object'. But I don't think that's gonna happen for me in this lifetime, unless the lottery comes through.
However, unknown to many, when you're a premium member I don't think anyone should argue with you. It's an unwritten perk. It is appreciated you put your money up for this fine site and you've bought the right not to be carped-at by the unwashed heathens that are profligate 'round here!
Therefore, I apologize for any unintended offense in this reply.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

Autoturn does have its moments if the bucket catches on something, but it's not a big deal. Whatever the system, there will be a "gotcha" situation where that system is not the perfect system. 

If a person decides to buy without or without, doesn't bother me.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

'Autoturn does have its moments if the bucket catches on something, but it's not a big deal.' 

What if it engages next to an object you definitely don't want to inadvertently hit? The deal becomes larger in those instances.

'Whatever the system, there will be a "gotcha" situation where that system is not the perfect system.'

I would ask you to note what is deficit in the system used in the 1971 Ariens WITH diff lock?
'One must bend over to engage it' is not a real deficiency.

'If a person decides to buy without or without, doesn't bother me.'

Me, either..
This country is full of people with more dollars than sense who buy the newest anything at the drop of a hat solely because it is new and they have the means to do so.
It ain't me, it ain't me. I'm not a 'fortunate son'.
A lack of disposable income has forced me to be more pragmatic than fashionable. That is the point of reference from which I draw my conclusions concerning snowblowers.
Why spend $100 if $10 bucks gets the job done as well?


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

The Ariens auto turn utilizes a differential manufactured by General Transmission: Snow Blower Differentials | General Transmissions This same differential is used by several manufacturers including Ariens, Toro and DR. It's not an Ariens design but simply an outsourced part they use.


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

Rooskie said:


> I am wondering, as a tech in the field of engineering, why those who are mechanically savvy end up with these 'bell and whistle' machines? The best engineered solutions follow the KISS protocol. The answer to this equation is a 1971 Ariens, hands down.


100% agree, which is why I treated myself last year to this:









2020 Lotus Evora GT. Many people say Lotus stands for "*L*eave *O*ut *T*he *U*nnecessary *S*tuff". It has analog gauges, old-school knobs for things like heater temp and fan speed, etc. The interior is very nice but not the "spaceship" that other supercars brag about. No touchscreens (other than the radio), everything is very tactile. While Ferrari and Lamborghini owners wait for months for rare parts from Italy that cost thousands, Lotus buys their engines from Toyota (can you say "reliability") and I can get parts from the local O'Reillys and AutoZone! Lotus adds an Edelbrock supercharger and tweaks the ECU and transmission gearing, but the entire powertrain has parts labeled "Toyota". Toyota dealerships can service this car.

This model has been in production for ~10 years with gentle refinements along the way. Like old snowblowers, it's simple and reliable and "just works" without a lot of fussing. There's plenty of them on the road with 100K+ miles used as daily drivers.

So I'm right there with you. I make my living with technology, but there is *definitely* such a thing as more technology than necessary. Wise Engineering is knowing the difference.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

TooTall999 said:


> The Ariens auto turn utilizes a differential manufactured by General Transmission: Snow Blower Differentials | General Transmissions This same differential is used by several manufacturers including Ariens, Toro and DR. It's not an Ariens design but simply an outsourced part they use.


Outsourced parts: The true reason for decline in quality


IDEngineer said:


> 100% agree, which is why I treated myself last year to this:
> View attachment 176055
> 
> 
> ...


Great minds think alike, eh? 
I would've sworn that was a 'Vette until I read the text.
Toyota. That's a surprise! 
I thought the same thing when I came upon a 1965 427 Cobra a few decades ago.
'Ford parts right over the counter, what could be easier?'

The newer snowblowers are an example of 'more technology than necessary.'

Have you ever read the 36 page short story by Arthur C. Clarke, 'Superiority'?
It's online, free.
It succinctly tells what happens when the emphasis is on technology instead of reliability. A star system lost and the inquiry as to why.


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

Rooskie said:


> I would've sworn that was a 'Vette until I read the text.


Nope. The most recent Corvette is finally trying to be what this Lotus has already been for over ten years: Mid-engine, emphasis on handling, etc. Nice GM could finally start catching up. {grin} I'll give them a decade to even *realize* they need the improvements that Lotus has solved long ago.



> Toyota. That's a surprise! I thought the same thing when I came upon a 1965 427 Cobra a few decades ago. 'Ford parts right over the counter, what could be easier?'


Exactly! Why build engines when other people have already designed and debugged them to perfection? Focus on your unique contributions, not re-inventing the wheel. Some people fault Lotus for using off-the-shelf radios but I view that as exactly the proper attitude. Why waste R&D resources when someone is willing to sell you the finished product? Keep your R&D focused on what YOU bring to the table. People pay car companies for CARS, not radios.



> Have you ever read the 36 page short story by Arthur C. Clarke, 'Superiority'? It's online, free. It succinctly tells what happens when the emphasis is on technology instead of reliability. A star system lost and the inquiry as to why.


Yep, I'm a huge fan of Clarke and know that story very well. I too use it as an example of this principle.

Another example is "steer by wire" in cars. Years ago there was a magazine that focused on EMI (electromagnetic interference) technology. They had a cover showing a car on a windy mountain road, crashing through the guardrail and plunging off the mountain into the deep valley below. The title was priceless: "Another EMI Incident?" I'd like a solid metal shaft connecting the wheel to the steering rack, thank you very much. A steering wheel encoder connected by wires to a steering motor... yeah, not so much.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

dman2 said:


> "suddenly whacking your car"


I used to struggle with my Honda HS80K1TAS 24" in 1st gear (friction drive) going between 2 tightly parked cars in the driveway. It was somewhat faster than I'd like and hard to control in deep snow in tight confines when there was ice or hardpack at the bottom. The HSS1332AATD 32" is much more controllable with the trigger steering and the hydro's ability to slow down to a dead crawl. I have crept between cars with a fraction of an inch on each side, something I would not have dared to do with the friction disc machines (also have a Troy-Bilt Tracker I gave to my son). Of course, I have to make sure to park the cars at least 33" apart the night before...


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Rooskie said:


> Is that not so anymore? You can push an unpowered hydrostat with no harm to the drive?


That is not so anymore... See this video at about 3:15 re: the trigger steering functions.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Rooskie said:


> I don't call 'BS' on anything.
> That could inadvertently cause someone offense. Wouldn't you agree?
> I was referring to hydrostatic drive. I have edited my post to make that more clear.
> And never having owned a hydrostatic snowblower, I fell back on my experience with hydrostatic tractors: You don't move them without disengaging the transmission or you'll ruin the transmission.
> ...


I state things as I see them based on hard fact. If others get butthurt over that, I see that as the issue of the reader, since nothing I write is ever personal . . . And if I read something that my experience and evidence shows to be pure fiction (aka BS) I feel an obligation to other readers to call it out, lest they be misled also.

I do not play PC mind games . . .

And you are correct - I did not get anh mention of hydromin your comments, and was considering mechanical trigger vs auto turn vs open diff (no hydro on any) . . . Also "auto turn" is an Ariens name (possibly a trademark as well) so, when someone talks about "auto turn", that takes Honda completely off the tahle, making the price of Honda parts irrelevant . . .

To that end, I _DO_ have Honda lawn equipment, and find parts pricing somewhat arbitrary. Some are cheaper than expected, and others are more of an. "Ouch!" Fortunately, I need so few parts (for either) that price really isn't an issue (but then again, I _NEVER_ throw major assemblies at things if at all avoidable . . . On my mower, it was smoking a fair amount, and after getting all tne sunshine and BS from tne dealer about not cost effective . . . . bla bla bla . . .replace the engine without even looking, I found I only needed rings and seals (all else still well within service tolerance) to the tune of ahout $50 and a few hours of my time . . . All dependsmon jow committed to the repair as to what parts cost is.

But that's me, and I can only speak to what I have done (and kmkw to be factual) first hand. (Anecdotes do _NOT_ interest me . . .)


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Ziggy65 said:


> Many different experiences and opinions on the auto turn system, here is mine.
> 
> I have auto turn on my D 28 SHO, my 10000 series Ariens has a straight axle and I had an MTD with trigger steering. Hands down I prefer the auto turn, the maneuverability and effortless steering has been fantastic for me.
> 
> ...


I've had solid axle machines then a Husqvarna with triggers and still own a Simplicity with triggers. Then I bought an Ariens Pro 28" with auto turn and love it. When I was looking to add a Toro I gladly bought the 826 OHAE with auto steering and I love that as well. I can't see me going back to solid axle or triggers in the future. I find the auto steering and auto turn very intuitive and just fun to use.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

I don't know what 'butthurt' means because I, too, can speak only to what I have done. First-hand.
And I am disinterested in all anecdotes dealing with that topic, as well.
Thanks for responding.


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

Rooskie said:


> You don't move them without disengaging the transmission or you'll ruin the transmission. Is that not so anymore? You can push an unpowered hydrostat with no harm to the drive?


FWIW, my wife's John Deere garden tractor had a hydro drive with a lever/rod on the back which disengaged it internally. You could push it around manually if you pulled out that rod. The next time you engaged the transmission it would re-engage. A very reasonable solution. (JD bought the transmission from some OEM, I can't remember who right now.)


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

IDEngineer said:


> FWIW, my wife's John Deere garden tractor had a hydro drive with a lever/rod on the back which disengaged it internally. You could push it around manually if you pulled out that rod. The next time you engaged the transmission it would re-engage. A very reasonable solution. (JD bought the transmission from some OEM, I can't remember who right now.)


Exactly! It was sort of funny that after the money was spent to fix the transmission in that Allis and the tractor delivered, it wouldn't move. THAT'S when the party who busted it found out about that lever/rod. The Allis did not automatically re-engage and someone had to show him where the lever was at.


----------



## dumfries1 (Feb 18, 2021)

I have a deluxe 28 pro track i wish they made it so you could lock one track the machine is so back breaking auto turn almost never work unless jerk it on dry ground in snow forget it I would never buy again but now i'm stuck with it only 2 years old wish ariens would come up with mod kit to axle lock. Has anyone tried to add a brake on at least 1 axle

So it could operate like a dozer


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Rooskie said:


> I don't know what 'butthurt' means because I, too, can speak only to what I have done. First-hand.
> And I am disinterested in all anecdotes dealing with that topic, as well.
> Thanks for responding.


I guess I would best define "butthurt" as to manufacturing offense in one's mind. when nothing offensive was said . . . See also "always find fault in others". (Not applying that to you!). Often happens when someone takes offense to accurate information because they didn't like the delivery, or ???


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

The Toro 8/24 OE also does not have auto turn


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

Speaking of unnecessary technology, here is where we're headed....


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

IDEngineer said:


> Speaking of unnecessary technology, here is where we're headed....


All the FNGs are gonna need those touch screen capable winter mitts...


----------



## harry398 (Jun 22, 2021)

IDEngineer said:


> Speaking of unnecessary technology, here is where we're headed....
> View attachment 176132



not me....i dont know WHO WE is....but it aint this joker.


----------

